# [SOLVED] Argom Tech T9005 tablet hard reset?



## retghy (Nov 30, 2013)

Hello all.

I have this tablet, model T9005 from a company named Argom Tech.

What I need is to factory reset the tablet, so far I've tried the home + volume up button for 5 seconds and i manage to get to the laying down android robot with a red triangle with an exclamation mark, but that's all I get, there is no menu, no options no nothing, no matter what button i press from there nothing seems to work....

The company offers no support, there is nothing about it in the user manual neither.

I've seen a lot of youtube videos where they hard reset other type of tablets but any of those methods seems to work with this one...

Do you have any extra tip that might get me to accomplish this task? 

Thank you very much in advanced.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Argom Tech T9005 tablet hard reset?*

hi and welcome to TSF the manual should be here Argom | Downloads


----------



## retghy (Nov 30, 2013)

*Re: Argom Tech T9005 tablet hard reset?*

Hello and thanks for your reply.

The manual was the first thing I read and says nothing abut doing a factory reset via button combinations.

Anyway I managed to resolve mu problem using the SDK.

This can be marked as resolved.

Thanks again.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Argom Tech T9005 tablet hard reset?*

Glad you got it sorted and thanks for letting us know, if you like you could share how you did it as it may help others.


----------



## Guerosh (Dec 14, 2013)

*Re: Argom Tech T9005 tablet hard reset?*

retghy, any chance u can tell me, how u did it?


----------

